# الغاز الطبيعي( Design Guide ,Natural Gas Network, Natural Gas in Buildings



## الطموني (19 فبراير 2009)

ادعوا لي و لوالدي و لاسرانا و مرضانا و المجاهدين

عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ قَالَ رَسُولُ اَللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: يُوشِكُ أَنْ يَكُونَ خَيْرُ مَالِ اَلْمُسْلِمِ غَنَمًا يَتبع بِهاِ شعف اَلْجِبَالِ، وَمَوَاقِعَ اَلْقَطْرِ، يَفِرُّ بِدِينِهِ مِنْ اَلْفِتَنِ .


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=120614


----------



## م/زيكو تك (19 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اخي المهندس الطموني جزاك الله خير الجزاء وزادك ---
انا شديد الشكر لك لان هذا الموضوع به قصر كبير جدا واشك انها اول مشاركه تتعلق به ولكن هذه المشاركه فعاله جداا انك فعلا متميز


----------



## الطموني (23 فبراير 2009)

مشكور اخي ويكو و صدقت بكل كلمه حكيتها 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## zanitty (23 فبراير 2009)

بجد انت راجل هايل جدا


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (23 فبراير 2009)

اروع طموني.............


----------



## zanitty (23 فبراير 2009)

على فكره انا مكنتش لسه شفت الملف
الملف عبقرىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
تسلم


----------



## الطموني (23 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيكم 
ارجو منكم الدعاء لي بالثبات على اليقين


----------



## الطموني (23 فبراير 2009)

مشكور اخ جهاد واخ zanitty


----------



## wafeq (28 أبريل 2011)

​*الوصلة لا تعمل وجزاك الله خيرا ان تعيد رفع المرفق* *للاهميه*​*الى الاخوه القائمين على هذا المنتدى العظيم توجد كثيرا من* *المشاركات بها مرفقات فعلا هامه للكل ولكن للاسف هذه المرفقات قد اتــــــــــــلفت* *تماما ولايمكن تحميلها لذلك الرجاء كل الرجاء الى الاخوة الذين شاركو فيما قبل ان* *يمروا مروار الكرام عليها للتاكد من ان المرفقات مازلت صالحه أذا وجد العكس لذلك ان* *يتكرمو بأعاده رفعها ولكم جزيل الشكر*


----------



## mohamed mech (28 أبريل 2011)

المرفقات تعمل و لا توجد بها مشكلة


----------

